
Critical Vulnerability in JSON Web Encryption - ramirond
https://auth0.com/blog/critical-vulnerability-in-json-web-encryption/?utm_source=hacker_news&utm_medium=sc&utm_campaign=vulnerability_jwe
======
jwilk
The correct equation for elliptic curves is:

y² = x³ + ax + b

(No "a" next to "x³".)

